# El Rey del Mundo (Hon) Robusto Zavalla Cigar Review - Can't Go Wrong



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I've smoked these on occasion over the last 15 years and the consistency is great. Nice even burn, medium to full bodied but not harsh. I let the...

Read the full review here: El Rey del Mundo (Hon) Robusto Zavalla Cigar Review - Can't Go Wrong


----------

